# Virtualmin error



## cjuk (Aug 18, 2014)

Hay all


bit.of a long post here please help


I have tryed install via the auto installer bout ten times with 3 different Linux's and all of them fatal error


Would you be able to take a look at the inatall log and see where i going wrong


Attched is.the ash log and install log


[[email protected] ~]# sudo yum -y update


Loaded plugins: fastestmirror


Determining fastest mirrors


* base: mirrors.centarra.com


* extras: centos.arvixe.com


* updates: centos.mirror.lstn.net


base | 3.7 kB 00:00 base/primary_db | 4.4 MB 00:00 extras | 3.4 kB 00:00 extras/primary_db | 19 kB 00:00 updates | 3.4 kB 00:00 updates/primary_db | 4.7 MB 00:00 vz-base | 951 B 00:00 vz-base/primary | 1.3 kB 00:00 vz-base  3/3


vz-updates | 951 B 00:00 vz-updates/primary | 2.2 kB 00:00 vz-updates 8/8


Setting up Update Process


Resolving Dependencies


--> Running transaction check


---> Package audit-libs.x86_64 0:2.2-2.el6 will be updated


---> Package audit-libs.x86_64 0:2.2-4.el6_5 will be an update


---> Package avahi-libs.x86_64 0:0.6.25-12.el6 will be updated


---> Package avahi-libs.x86_64 0:0.6.25-12.el6_5.1 will be an update


---> Package ca-certificates.noarch 0:2013.1.95-65.1.el6_5 will be updated


---> Package ca-certificates.noarch 0:2014.1.98-65.0.el6_5 will be an update


---> Package coreutils.x86_64 0:8.4-31.el6_5.1 will be updated


---> Package coreutils.x86_64 0:8.4-31.el6_5.2 will be an update


---> Package coreutils-libs.x86_64 0:8.4-31.el6_5.1 will be updated


---> Package coreutils-libs.x86_64 0:8.4-31.el6_5.2 will be an update


---> Package cups-libs.x86_64 1:1.4.2-50.el6_4.5 will be updated


---> Package cups-libs.x86_64 1:1.4.2-52.el6_5.2 will be an update


---> Package curl.x86_64 0:7.19.7-37.el6_4 will be updated


---> Package curl.x86_64 0:7.19.7-37.el6_5.3 will be an update


---> Package e2fsprogs.x86_64 0:1.41.12-18.el6 will be updated


---> Package e2fsprogs.x86_64 0:1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 will be an update


---> Package e2fsprogs-libs.i686 0:1.41.12-18.el6 will be updated


---> Package e2fsprogs-libs.x86_64 0:1.41.12-18.el6 will be updated


---> Package e2fsprogs-libs.i686 0:1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 will be an update


---> Package e2fsprogs-libs.x86_64 0:1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 will be an update


---> Package glibc.i686 0:2.12-1.132.el6_5.1 will be updated


---> Package glibc.x86_64 0:2.12-1.132.el6_5.1 will be updated


---> Package glibc.i686 0:2.12-1.132.el6_5.3 will be an update


---> Package glibc.x86_64 0:2.12-1.132.el6_5.3 will be an update


---> Package glibc-common.x86_64 0:2.12-1.132.el6_5.1 will be updated


---> Package glibc-common.x86_64 0:2.12-1.132.el6_5.3 will be an update


---> Package gnutls.x86_64 0:2.8.5-13.el6_5 will be updated


---> Package gnutls.x86_64 0:2.8.5-14.el6_5 will be an update


---> Package httpd-tools.x86_64 0:2.2.15-30.el6.centos will be updated


---> Package httpd-tools.x86_64 0:2.2.15-31.el6.centos will be an update


---> Package initscripts.x86_64 0:9.03.40-2.el6.centos.1 will be updated


---> Package initscripts.x86_64 0:9.03.40-2.el6.centos.3 will be an update


---> Package iproute.x86_64 0:2.6.32-31.el6.1 will be updated


---> Package iproute.x86_64 0:2.6.32-32.1.el6 will be an update


---> Package libcom_err.i686 0:1.41.12-18.el6 will be updated


---> Package libcom_err.x86_64 0:1.41.12-18.el6 will be updated


---> Package libcom_err.i686 0:1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 will be an update


---> Package libcom_err.x86_64 0:1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 will be an update


---> Package libcurl.x86_64 0:7.19.7-37.el6_4 will be updated


---> Package libcurl.x86_64 0:7.19.7-37.el6_5.3 will be an update


---> Package libss.x86_64 0:1.41.12-18.el6 will be updated


---> Package libss.x86_64 0:1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 will be an update


---> Package libtasn1.x86_64 0:2.3-3.el6_2.1 will be updated


---> Package libtasn1.x86_64 0:2.3-6.el6_5 will be an update


---> Package libtirpc.x86_64 0:0.2.1-6.el6_5.1 will be updated


---> Package libtirpc.x86_64 0:0.2.1-6.el6_5.2 will be an update


---> Package libxml2.i686 0:2.7.6-14.el6 will be updated


---> Package libxml2.x86_64 0:2.7.6-14.el6 will be updated


---> Package libxml2.i686 0:2.7.6-14.el6_5.2 will be an update


---> Package libxml2.x86_64 0:2.7.6-14.el6_5.2 will be an update


---> Package nspr.x86_64 0:4.10.2-1.el6_5 will be updated


---> Package nspr.x86_64 0:4.10.6-1.el6_5 will be an update


---> Package nss.x86_64 0:3.15.3-6.el6_5 will be updated


---> Package nss.x86_64 0:3.16.1-4.el6_5 will be an update


---> Package nss-sysinit.x86_64 0:3.15.3-6.el6_5 will be updated


---> Package nss-sysinit.x86_64 0:3.16.1-4.el6_5 will be an update


---> Package nss-tools.x86_64 0:3.15.3-6.el6_5 will be updated


---> Package nss-tools.x86_64 0:3.16.1-4.el6_5 will be an update


---> Package nss-util.x86_64 0:3.15.3-1.el6_5 will be updated


---> Package nss-util.x86_64 0:3.16.1-1.el6_5 will be an update


---> Package openssl.x86_64 0:1.0.1e-16.el6_5.7 will be updated


---> Package openssl.x86_64 0:1.0.1e-16.el6_5.15 will be an update


---> Package tzdata.noarch 0:2014b-1.el6 will be updated


---> Package tzdata.noarch 0:2014e-1.el6 will be an update


--> Finished Dependency Resolution


Dependencies Resolved


===================================================== Package Arch Version Repository


Size


=====================================================Updating:


audit-libs x86_64 2.2-4.el6_5 updates 60 k


avahi-libs x86_64 0.6.25-12.el6_5.1 updates 54 k


ca-certificates


noarch 2014.1.98-65.0.el6_5


updates 1.1 M


coreutils x86_64 8.4-31.el6_5.2 updates 3.0 M


coreutils-libs


x86_64 8.4-31.el6_5.2 updates 50 k


cups-libs x86_64 1:1.4.2-52.el6_5.2 updates 316 k


curl x86_64 7.19.7-37.el6_5.3 updates 194 k


e2fsprogs x86_64 1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 updates 553 k


e2fsprogs-libs


i686 1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 updates 127 k


e2fsprogs-libs


x86_64 1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 updates 120 k


glibc i686 2.12-1.132.el6_5.3 updates 4.3 M


glibc x86_64 2.12-1.132.el6_5.3 updates 3.8 M


glibc-common


x86_64 2.12-1.132.el6_5.3 updates 14 M


gnutls x86_64 2.8.5-14.el6_5 updates 346 k


httpd-tools x86_64 2.2.15-31.el6.centos


updates 73 k


initscripts x86_64 9.03.40-2.el6.centos.3


updates 940 k


iproute x86_64 2.6.32-32.1.el6 vz-updates


364 k


libcom_err i686 1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 updates 37 k


libcom_err x86_64 1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 updates 37 k


libcurl  x86_64 7.19.7-37.el6_5.3 updates 166 k


libss x86_64 1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 updates 41 k


libtasn1 x86_64 2.3-6.el6_5 updates 238 k


libtirpc x86_64 0.2.1-6.el6_5.2 updates 79 k


libxml2 i686 2.7.6-14.el6_5.2 updates 800 k


libxml2 x86_64 2.7.6-14.el6_5.2 updates 800 k


nspr x86_64 4.10.6-1.el6_5 updates 113 k


nss x86_64 3.16.1-4.el6_5 updates 832 k


nss-sysinit x86_64 3.16.1-4.el6_5 updates 41 k


nss-tools x86_64 3.16.1-4.el6_5 updates 360 k


nss-util x86_64 3.16.1-1.el6_5 updates 64 k


openssl x86_64 1.0.1e-16.el6_5.15 updates 1.5 M


tzdata noarch 2014e-1.el6 updates 453 k


Transaction Summary


=====================================================Upgrade 32 Package(s)


Total download size: 35 M


Downloading Packages:


(1/32): audit-libs-2.2-4.el6_ | 60 kB 00:00 (2/32): avahi-libs-0.6.25-12. | 54 kB 00:00 (3/32): ca-certificates-2014. | 1.1 MB 00:00 (4/32): coreutils-8.4-31.el6_ | 3.0 MB 00:00 (5/32): coreutils-libs-8.4-31 | 50 kB 00:00 (6/32): cups-libs-1.4.2-52.el | 316 kB 00:00 (7/32): curl-7.19.7-37.el6_5. | 194 kB 00:00 (8/32): e2fsprogs-1.41.12-18. | 553 kB 00:00 (9/32): e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.1 | 127 kB 00:00 (10/32): e2fsprogs-libs-1.41. | 120 kB 00:00 (11/32): glibc-2.12-1.132.el6 | 4.3 MB 00:00 (12/32): glibc-2.12-1.132.el6 | 3.8 MB 00:00 (13/32): glibc-common-2.12-1. | 14 MB 00:00 (14/32): gnutls-2.8.5-14.el6_ | 346 kB 00:00 (15/32): httpd-tools-2.2.15-3 | 73 kB 00:00 (16/32): initscripts-9.03.40- | 940 kB 00:00 (17/32): iproute-2.6.32-32.1. | 364 kB 00:00 (18/32): libcom_err-1.41.12-1 | 37 kB 00:00 (19/32): libcom_err-1.41.12-1 | 37 kB 00:00 (20/32): libcurl-7.19.7-37.el | 166 kB 00:00 (21/32): libss-1.41.12-18.el6 | 41 kB 00:00 (22/32): libtasn1-2.3-6.el6_5 | 238 kB 00:00 (23/32): libtirpc-0.2.1-6.el6 | 79 kB 00:00 (24/32): libxml2-2.7.6-14.el6 | 800 kB 00:00 (25/32): libxml2-2.7.6-14.el6 | 800 kB 00:00 (26/32): nspr-4.10.6-1.el6_5. | 113 kB 00:00 (27/32): nss-3.16.1-4.el6_5.x | 832 kB 00:00 (28/32): nss-sysinit-3.16.1-4 | 41 kB 00:00 (29/32): nss-tools-3.16.1-4.e | 360 kB 00:00 (30/32): nss-util-3.16.1-1.el | 64 kB 00:00 (31/32): openssl-1.0.1e-16.el | 1.5 MB 00:00 (32/32): tzdata-2014e-1.el6.n | 453 kB 00:00 -----------------------------------------------------Total 15 MB/s | 35 MB 00:02 Running rpm_check_debug


Running Transaction Test


Transaction Test Succeeded


Running Transaction


Updating : ca-certificates-2014.1.98-65. 1/64 Updating : tzdata-2014e-1.el6.noarch 2/64 Updating : glibc-2.12-1.132.el6_5.3.x86_ 3/64 Updating : glibc-common-2.12-1.132.el6_5 4/64 Updating : libcom_err-1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 5/64 Updating : nspr-4.10.6-1.el6_5.x86_64 6/64 Updating : nss-util-3.16.1-1.el6_5.x86_6 7/64 Updating : coreutils-8.4-31.el6_5.2.x86_ 8/64 Updating : coreutils-libs-8.4-31.el6_5.2 9/64 Updating : nss-3.16.1-4.el6_5.x86_64 10/64 Updating : nss-sysinit-3.16.1-4.el6_5.x8 11/64 Updating : libcurl-7.19.7-37.el6_5.3.x86 12/64 Updating : openssl-1.0.1e-16.el6_5.15.x8 13/64 Updating : libss-1.41.12-18.el6_5.1.x86_ 14/64 Updating : e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.12-18.el6 15/64 Updating : iproute-2.6.32-32.1.el6.x86_6 16/64 Updating : libtasn1-2.3-6.el6_5.x86_64 17/64 Updating : gnutls-2.8.5-14.el6_5.x86_64 18/64 Updating : audit-libs-2.2-4.el6_5.x86_64 19/64 Updating : avahi-libs-0.6.25-12.el6_5.1. 20/64 Updating : 1:cups-libs-1.4.2-52.el6_5.2. 21/64 Updating : initscripts-9.03.40-2.el6.cen 22/64 Updating : e2fsprogs-1.41.12-18.el6_5.1. 23/64 Updating : httpd-tools-2.2.15-31.el6.cen 24/64 Updating : curl-7.19.7-37.el6_5.3.x86_64 25/64 Updating : nss-tools-3.16.1-4.el6_5.x86_ 26/64 Updating : libxml2-2.7.6-14.el6_5.2.x86_ 27/64 Updating : libtirpc-0.2.1-6.el6_5.2.x86_ 28/64 Updating : glibc-2.12-1.132.el6_5.3.i686 29/64 Updating : libcom_err-1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 30/64 Updating : e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.12-18.el6 31/64 Updating : libxml2-2.7.6-14.el6_5.2.i686 32/64 Cleanup : curl-7.19.7-37.el6_4.x86_64 33/64 Cleanup : libcurl-7.19.7-37.el6_4.x86_6 34/64 Cleanup : 1:cups-libs-1.4.2-50.el6_4.5. 35/64 Cleanup : nss-tools-3.15.3-6.el6_5.x86_ 36/64 Cleanup : nss-sysinit-3.15.3-6.el6_5.x8 37/64 Cleanup : nss-3.15.3-6.el6_5.x86_64 38/64 Cleanup : e2fsprogs-1.41.12-18.el6.x86_ 39/64 Cleanup : e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.12-18.el6 40/64 Cleanup : libcom_err-1.41.12-18.el6 41/64 Cleanup : libxml2-2.7.6-14.el6 42/64 Cleanup : nss-util-3.15.3-1.el6_5.x86_6 43/64 Cleanup : httpd-tools-2.2.15-30.el6.cen 44/64 Cleanup : openssl-1.0.1e-16.el6_5.7.x86 45/64 Cleanup : initscripts-9.03.40-2.el6.cen 46/64 Cleanup : e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.12-18.el6 47/64 Cleanup : libss-1.41.12-18.el6.x86_64 48/64 Cleanup : gnutls-2.8.5-13.el6_5.x86_64 49/64 Cleanup : glibc-2.12-1.132.el6_5.1 50/64 Cleanup : coreutils-libs-8.4-31.el6_5.1 51/64 Cleanup : coreutils-8.4-31.el6_5.1.x86_ 52/64 Cleanup : libtasn1-2.3-3.el6_2.1.x86_64 53/64 Cleanup : libcom_err-1.41.12-18.el6 54/64 Cleanup : iproute-2.6.32-31.el6.1.x86_6 55/64 Cleanup : nspr-4.10.2-1.el6_5.x86_64 56/64 Cleanup : audit-libs-2.2-2.el6.x86_64 57/64 Cleanup : avahi-libs-0.6.25-12.el6.x86_ 58/64 Cleanup : libtirpc-0.2.1-6.el6_5.1.x86_ 59/64 Cleanup : libxml2-2.7.6-14.el6 60/64 Cleanup : ca-certificates-2013.1.95-65. 61/64 Cleanup : glibc-common-2.12-1.132.el6_5 62/64 Cleanup : glibc-2.12-1.132.el6_5.1 63/64 Cleanup : tzdata-2014b-1.el6.noarch 64/64 Verifying : curl-7.19.7-37.el6_5.3.x86_64 1/64 Verifying : libss-1.41.12-18.el6_5.1.x86_ 2/64 Verifying : nss-sysinit-3.16.1-4.el6_5.x8 3/64 Verifying : iproute-2.6.32-32.1.el6.x86_6 4/64 Verifying : libtasn1-2.3-6.el6_5.x86_64 5/64 Verifying : openssl-1.0.1e-16.el6_5.15.x8 6/64 Verifying : nss-3.16.1-4.el6_5.x86_64 7/64 Verifying : nss-util-3.16.1-1.el6_5.x86_6 8/64 Verifying : libcom_err-1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 9/64 Verifying : tzdata-2014e-1.el6.noarch 10/64 Verifying : ca-certificates-2014.1.98-65. 11/64 Verifying : libxml2-2.7.6-14.el6_5.2.x86_ 12/64 Verifying : glibc-2.12-1.132.el6_5.3.x86_ 13/64 Verifying : e2fsprogs-1.41.12-18.el6_5.1. 14/64 Verifying : libtirpc-0.2.1-6.el6_5.2.x86_ 15/64 Verifying : libxml2-2.7.6-14.el6_5.2.i686 16/64 Verifying : glibc-common-2.12-1.132.el6_5 17/64 Verifying : nss-tools-3.16.1-4.el6_5.x86_ 18/64 Verifying : gnutls-2.8.5-14.el6_5.x86_64 19/64 Verifying : libcom_err-1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 20/64 Verifying : e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.12-18.el6 21/64 Verifying : initscripts-9.03.40-2.el6.cen 22/64 Verifying : coreutils-8.4-31.el6_5.2.x86_ 23/64 Verifying : coreutils-libs-8.4-31.el6_5.2 24/64 Verifying : 1:cups-libs-1.4.2-52.el6_5.2. 25/64 Verifying : libcurl-7.19.7-37.el6_5.3.x86 26/64 Verifying : e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.12-18.el6 27/64 Verifying : httpd-tools-2.2.15-31.el6.cen 28/64 Verifying : audit-libs-2.2-4.el6_5.x86_64 29/64 Verifying : glibc-2.12-1.132.el6_5.3.i686 30/64 Verifying : avahi-libs-0.6.25-12.el6_5.1. 31/64 Verifying : nspr-4.10.6-1.el6_5.x86_64 32/64 Verifying : e2fsprogs-1.41.12-18.el6.x86_ 33/64 Verifying : gnutls-2.8.5-13.el6_5.x86_64 34/64 Verifying : httpd-tools-2.2.15-30.el6.cen 35/64 Verifying : nss-util-3.15.3-1.el6_5.x86_6 36/64 Verifying : libtirpc-0.2.1-6.el6_5.1.x86_ 37/64 Verifying : coreutils-8.4-31.el6_5.1.x86_ 38/64 Verifying : curl-7.19.7-37.el6_4.x86_64 39/64 Verifying : audit-libs-2.2-2.el6.x86_64 40/64 Verifying : iproute-2.6.32-31.el6.1.x86_6 41/64 Verifying : e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.12-18.el6 42/64 Verifying : openssl-1.0.1e-16.el6_5.7.x86 43/64 Verifying : libtasn1-2.3-3.el6_2.1.x86_64 44/64 Verifying : e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.12-18.el6 45/64 Verifying : glibc-common-2.12-1.132.el6_5 46/64 Verifying : nss-3.15.3-6.el6_5.x86_64 47/64 Verifying : libxml2-2.7.6-14.el6.x86_64 48/64 Verifying : libcom_err-1.41.12-18.el6.x86 49/64 Verifying : coreutils-libs-8.4-31.el6_5.1 50/64 Verifying : 1:cups-libs-1.4.2-50.el6_4.5. 51/64 Verifying : tzdata-2014b-1.el6.noarch 52/64 Verifying : initscripts-9.03.40-2.el6.cen 53/64 Verifying : nspr-4.10.2-1.el6_5.x86_64 54/64 Verifying : libcurl-7.19.7-37.el6_4.x86_6 55/64 Verifying : ca-certificates-2013.1.95-65. 56/64 Verifying : glibc-2.12-1.132.el6_5.1.x86_ 57/64 Verifying : libcom_err-1.41.12-18.el6.i68 58/64 Verifying : glibc-2.12-1.132.el6_5.1.i686 59/64 Verifying : nss-tools-3.15.3-6.el6_5.x86_ 60/64 Verifying : libss-1.41.12-18.el6.x86_64 61/64 Verifying : libxml2-2.7.6-14.el6.i686 62/64 Verifying : nss-sysinit-3.15.3-6.el6_5.x8 63/64 Verifying : avahi-libs-0.6.25-12.el6.x86_ 64/64


Updated:


audit-libs.x86_64 0:2.2-4.el6_5 avahi-libs.x86_64 0:0.6.25-12.el6_5.1 ca-certificates.noarch 0:2014.1.98-65.0.el6_5 coreutils.x86_64 0:8.4-31.el6_5.2 coreutils-libs.x86_64 0:8.4-31.el6_5.2 cups-libs.x86_64 1:1.4.2-52.el6_5.2 curl.x86_64 0:7.19.7-37.el6_5.3 e2fsprogs.x86_64 0:1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 e2fsprogs-libs.i686 0:1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 e2fsprogs-libs.x86_64 0:1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 glibc.i686 0:2.12-1.132.el6_5.3 glibc.x86_64 0:2.12-1.132.el6_5.3 glibc-common.x86_64 0:2.12-1.132.el6_5.3 gnutls.x86_64 0:2.8.5-14.el6_5 httpd-tools.x86_64 0:2.2.15-31.el6.centos initscripts.x86_64 0:9.03.40-2.el6.centos.3 iproute.x86_64 0:2.6.32-32.1.el6 libcom_err.i686 0:1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 libcom_err.x86_64 0:1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 libcurl.x86_64 0:7.19.7-37.el6_5.3 libss.x86_64 0:1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 libtasn1.x86_64 0:2.3-6.el6_5 libtirpc.x86_64 0:0.2.1-6.el6_5.2 libxml2.i686 0:2.7.6-14.el6_5.2 libxml2.x86_64 0:2.7.6-14.el6_5.2 nspr.x86_64 0:4.10.6-1.el6_5 nss.x86_64 0:3.16.1-4.el6_5 nss-sysinit.x86_64 0:3.16.1-4.el6_5 nss-tools.x86_64 0:3.16.1-4.el6_5 nss-util.x86_64 0:3.16.1-1.el6_5 openssl.x86_64 0:1.0.1e-16.el6_5.15 tzdata.noarch 0:2014e-1.el6


Complete!


[[email protected] ~]# sudo yum -y install perl


Loaded plugins: fastestmirror


Loading mirror speeds from cached hostfile


* base: mirrors.centarra.com


* extras: centos.arvixe.com


* updates: centos.mirror.lstn.net


Setting up Install Process


Resolving Dependencies


--> Running transaction check


---> Package perl.x86_64 4:5.10.1-136.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl-libs = 4:5.10.1-136.el6 for package: 4erl-5.10.1-136.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl-libs for package: 4erl-5.10.1-136.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(version) for package: 4erl-5.10.1-136.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Pod::Simple) for package: 4erl-5.10.1-136.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Module:luggable) for package: 4erl-5.10.1-136.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libperl.so()(64bit) for package: 4erl-5.10.1-136.el6.x86_64


--> Running transaction check


---> Package perl-Module-Pluggable.x86_64 1:3.90-136.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-Pod-Simple.x86_64 1:3.13-136.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Pod::Escapes) >= 1.04 for package: 1erl-Pod-Simple-3.13-136.el6.x86_64


---> Package perl-libs.x86_64 4:5.10.1-136.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-version.x86_64 3:0.77-136.el6 will be installed


--> Running transaction check


---> Package perl-Pod-Escapes.x86_64 1:1.04-136.el6 will be installed


--> Finished Dependency Resolution


Dependencies Resolved


===================================================== Package Arch Version Repository


Size


=====================================================Installing:


perl x86_64 4:5.10.1-136.el6 base 10 M


Installing for dependencies:


perl-Module-Pluggable


x86_64 1:3.90-136.el6 base 40 k


perl-Pod-Escapes x86_64 1:1.04-136.el6 base 32 k


perl-Pod-Simple x86_64 1:3.13-136.el6 base 212 k


perl-libs x86_64 4:5.10.1-136.el6 base 578 k


perl-version x86_64 3:0.77-136.el6 base 51 k


Transaction Summary


=====================================================Install 6 Package(s)


Total download size: 11 M


Installed size: 36 M


Downloading Packages:


(1/6): perl-5.10.1-136.el6.x8 | 10 MB 00:00 (2/6): perl-Module-Pluggable- | 40 kB 00:00 (3/6): perl-Pod-Escapes-1.04- | 32 kB 00:00 (4/6): perl-Pod-Simple-3.13-1 | 212 kB 00:00 (5/6): perl-libs-5.10.1-136.e | 578 kB 00:00 (6/6): perl-version-0.77-136. | 51 kB 00:00 -----------------------------------------------------Total 33 MB/s | 11 MB 00:00 Running rpm_check_debug


Running Transaction Test


Transaction Test Succeeded


Running Transaction


Installing : 1erl-Pod-Escapes-1.04-136.el6 1/6 Installing : 4erl-libs-5.10.1-136.el6.x86_ 2/6 Installing : 1erl-Pod-Simple-3.13-136.el6. 3/6 Installing : 3erl-version-0.77-136.el6.x86 4/6 Installing : 1erl-Module-Pluggable-3.90-13 5/6 Installing : 4erl-5.10.1-136.el6.x86_64 6/6 Verifying : 1erl-Module-Pluggable-3.90-13 1/6 Verifying : 1erl-Pod-Escapes-1.04-136.el6 2/6 Verifying : 4erl-5.10.1-136.el6.x86_64 3/6 Verifying : 4erl-libs-5.10.1-136.el6.x86_ 4/6 Verifying : 1erl-Pod-Simple-3.13-136.el6. 5/6 Verifying : 3erl-version-0.77-136.el6.x86 6/6


Installed:


perl.x86_64 4:5.10.1-136.el6


Dependency Installed:


perl-Module-Pluggable.x86_64 1:3.90-136.el6 perl-Pod-Escapes.x86_64 1:1.04-136.el6 perl-Pod-Simple.x86_64 1:3.13-136.el6 perl-libs.x86_64 4:5.10.1-136.el6 perl-version.x86_64 3:0.77-136.el6


Complete!


[[email protected] ~]# wget http://software.virtualmin.com/gpl/scripts/install.sh


--2014-08-18 13:34:14-- http://software.virtualmin.com/gpl/scripts/install.sh


Resolving software.virtualmin.com... 108.60.199.107


Connecting to software.virtualmin.com|108.60.199.107|:80... connected.


HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK


Length: 46488 (45K) [application/x-sh]


Saving to: `install.sh'


100%[===========>] 46,488 --.-K/s in 0.004s


2014-08-18 13:34:14 (12.2 MB/s) - `install.sh' saved [46488/46488]


[[email protected] ~]# sudo sh install.sh


Welcome to the Virtualmin GPL installer, version 1.1.1


WARNING:


The installation is quite stable and functional when run on a freshly


installed supported Operating System.


If you have existing websites, email users, or if you manually installed


Virtualmin via a Webmin 'wbm' module, you are likely to run into problems.


Please read the Virtualmin Administrators Guide before proceeding if


your system is not a freshly installed and supported OS.


This script is not intended to update your system! It should only be


used to perform your initial Virtualmin installation. If you have previously


run the Virtualmin installer, you can perform upgrades and updates from within


Virtualmin itself, or using your system's package manager. Once Virtualmin is


installed, you never need to run this script again.


The systems currently supported by install.sh are:


CentOS and RHEL 5-6 on i386 and x86_64


Scientific Linux 6 on i386 and x86_64


Debian 6.0 and 7.0 on i386 and amd64


Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, 12.04 LTS, and 14.04 LTS on i386 and amd64


Amazon Linux 2012.03 on i386 and x86_64


FreeBSD 7.0 and 8 on i386 and amd64


If your OS is not listed above, this script will fail. More details


about the systems supported by the script can be found here:


http://www.virtualmin.com/os-support.html


Continue? (y/n) y


Checking for HTTP client...found /usr/bin/curl -s -O Checking for perl...found /usr/bin/perl


Loading log4sh logging library...


INFO - Started installation log in /root/virtualmin-install.log


INFO - Checking for fully qualified hostname...


INFO - Hostname redbox is not fully qualified.


Please enter a fully qualified hostname (for example, host.example.com): myukbox.com


INFO - Hostname OK: fully qualified as myukbox.com


Device "link" does not exist.


INFO - Unable to determine IP address of primary interface.


Please enter the name of your primary network interface:


venet0:0


INFO - Primary address detected as 127.0.0.1


127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost localhost4.localdomain4 localhost4


INFO - Entry for IP 127.0.0.1 exists in /etc/hosts.


INFO - Updating with new hostname.


INFO - Installing serial number and license key into /etc/virtualmin-license


INFO - Loading OS selection library...


INFO - Download of http://software.virtualmin.com/lib/oschooser.pl Succeeded.


INFO - Loading OS list...


INFO - Download of http://software.virtualmin.com/lib/os_list.txt Succeeded.


INFO - Operating system name: CentOS Linux


INFO - Operating system version: 6


INFO - Configuring package manager for CentOS Linux 6...


INFO - Disabling SELinux during installation...


/usr/sbin/setenforce: SELinux is disabled


INFO - setenforce 0 failed: 1


INFO - Download of http://software.virtualmin.com/gpl/rhel/6/x86_64/virtualmin-release-latest.noarch.rpm Succeeded.


warning: virtualmin-release-latest.noarch.rpm: Header V3 DSA/SHA1 Signature, key ID a0bdbcf9: NOKEY


Running updatedb so locate works...this will take a little while.


Attempting to import various system RPM-GPG-KEY files...Errors may occur,


if you've already imported them. It is safe to ignore these errors.


INFO - Succeeded.


INFO - Installing dependencies using command: /usr/bin/yum -y -d 2 install bind bind-utils caching-nameserver httpd postfix spamassassin procmail perl-DBD-Pg perl-DBD-MySQL quota iptables openssl python mailman subversion mysql mysql-server mysql-devel postgresql postgresql-server rh-postgresql rh-postgresql-server logrotate webalizer php php-xml php-gd php-imap php-mysql php-odbc php-pear php-pgsql php-snmp php-xmlrpc php-mbstring mod_perl mod_python cyrus-sasl dovecot spamassassin mod_dav_svn cyrus-sasl-gssapi mod_ssl ruby ruby-devel rubygems perl-XML-Simple perl-Crypt-SSLeay mlocate


...in progress, please wait...


|Warning: RPMDB altered outside of yum.


/usr/bin/yum -y -d 2 install bind bind-utils caching-nameserver httpd postfix spamassassin procmail perl-DBD-Pg perl-DBD-MySQL quota iptables openssl python mailman subversion mysql mysql-server mysql-devel postgresql postgresql-server rh-postgresql rh-postgresql-server logrotate webalizer php php-xml php-gd php-imap php-mysql php-odbc php-pear php-pgsql php-snmp php-xmlrpc php-mbstring mod_perl mod_python cyrus-sasl dovecot spamassassin mod_dav_svn cyrus-sasl-gssapi mod_ssl ruby ruby-devel rubygems perl-XML-Simple perl-Crypt-SSLeay mlocate failed. Error (if any): 0


Displaying the last 15 lines of /root/virtualmin-install.log to help troubleshoot this problem:


Installing : perl-Net-LibIDN-0.12-3.el6.x86_64 79/122


Installing : perl-IO-Socket-SSL-1.31-2.el6.noarch 80/122


Updating : 1:httpd-tools-2.2.15-31.el6.centos.vm.x86_64 81/122


Installing : 1:httpd-2.2.15-31.el6.centos.vm.x86_64 82/122


Installing : db4-cxx-4.7.25-18.el6_4.x86_64 83/122


Installing : db4-devel-4.7.25-18.el6_4.x86_64 84/122


Installing : perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.55-136.el6.x86_64 85/122


Installing : perl-Test-Harness-3.17-136.el6.x86_64 86/122


Installing : 1erl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.2003.0-136.el6.x86_64 87/122


Installing : 4erl-devel-5.10.1-136.el6.x86_64 88/122


Installing : pakchois-0.4-3.2.el6.x86_64 89/122


Installing : neon-0.29.3-3.el6_4.x86_64 90/122


Installing : subversion-1.6.11-10.el6_5.x86_64 91/122


Installing : mod_dav_svn-1.6.11-10.el6_5.x86_64 92/122


GNU nano 2.0.9File: ...almin-install.log


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:34:51 - Started installation lo$DEBUG - 2014-08-18 13:34:51 - Install mode: full DEBUG - 2014-08-18 13:34:51 - Product: Virtualmin GPLDEBUG - 2014-08-18 13:34:51 - Virtualmin Meta-Packag$DEBUG - 2014-08-18 13:34:51 - install.sh version: 1.$INFO - 2014-08-18 13:34:51 - Checking for fully qual$INFO - 2014-08-18 13:34:51 - Hostname redbox is not $INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:02 - Hostname OK: fully qual$INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:02 - Unable to determine IP $INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:37 - Primary address detecte$INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:37 - Entry for IP 127.0.0.1 $ [ Read 528 lines ]


[[email protected] ~]# cat /root/virtualmin-install.log


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:34:51 - Started installation log in /root/virtualmin-install.log


DEBUG - 2014-08-18 13:34:51 - Install mode: full


DEBUG - 2014-08-18 13:34:51 - Product: Virtualmin GPLDEBUG - 2014-08-18 13:34:51 - Virtualmin Meta-Package list: virtualmin-base


DEBUG - 2014-08-18 13:34:51 - install.sh version: 1.1.1


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:34:51 - Checking for fully qualified hostname...


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:34:51 - Hostname redbox is not fully qualified.


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:02 - Hostname OK: fully qualified as myukbox.com


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:02 - Unable to determine IP address of primary interface.


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:37 - Primary address detected as 127.0.0.1


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:37 - Entry for IP 127.0.0.1 exists in /etc/hosts.


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:37 - Updating with new hostname.


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:37 - Installing serial number and license key into /etc/virtualmin-license


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:37 - Loading OS selection library...


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:37 - Download of http://software.virtualmin.com/lib/oschooser.pl Succeeded.


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:37 - Loading OS list...


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:37 - Download of http://software.virtualmin.com/lib/os_list.txt Succeeded.


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:38 - Operating system name: CentOS Linux


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:38 - Operating system version: 6


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:38 - Configuring package manager for CentOS Linux 6...


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:38 - Disabling SELinux during installation...


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:38 - setenforce 0 failed: 1INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:38 - Download of http://software.virtualmin.com/gpl/rhel/6/x86_64/virtualmin-release-latest.noarch.rpm Succeeded.


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:38 - Succeeded.


INFO - 2014-08-18 13:35:38 - Installing dependencies using command: /usr/bin/yum -y -d 2 install bind bind-utils caching-nameserver httpd postfix spamassassin procmail perl-DBD-Pg perl-DBD-MySQL quota iptables openssl python mailman subversion mysql mysql-server mysql-devel postgresql postgresql-server rh-postgresql rh-postgresql-server logrotate webalizer php php-xml php-gd php-imap php-mysql php-odbc php-pear php-pgsql php-snmp php-xmlrpc php-mbstring mod_perl mod_python cyrus-sasl dovecot spamassassin mod_dav_svn cyrus-sasl-gssapi mod_ssl ruby ruby-devel rubygems perl-XML-Simple perl-Crypt-SSLeay mlocate


Loaded plugins: fastestmirror


Loading mirror speeds from cached hostfile


* base: mirrors.centarra.com


* extras: centos.arvixe.com


* updates: centos.mirror.lstn.net


Setting up Install Process


Package procmail-3.22-25.1.el6.x86_64 already installed and latest version


Package iptables-1.4.7-11.el6.x86_64 already installed and latest version


Package openssl-1.0.1e-16.el6_5.15.x86_64 already installed and latest version


Package python-2.6.6-52.el6.x86_64 already installed and latest version


No package rh-postgresql available.


No package rh-postgresql-server available.


Package logrotate-3.7.8-17.el6.x86_64 already installed and latest version


No package mod_python available.


Package cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-13.el6_3.1.x86_64 already installed and latest version


Package mlocate-0.22.2-4.el6.x86_64 already installed and latest version


Resolving Dependencies


--> Running transaction check


---> Package bind.x86_64 32:9.8.2-0.23.rc1.el6_5.1 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: bind-libs = 32:9.8.2-0.23.rc1.el6_5.1 for package: 32:bind-9.8.2-0.23.rc1.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: liblwres.so.80()(64bit) for package: 32:bind-9.8.2-0.23.rc1.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libisccfg.so.82()(64bit) for package: 32:bind-9.8.2-0.23.rc1.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libisccc.so.80()(64bit) for package: 32:bind-9.8.2-0.23.rc1.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libisc.so.83()(64bit) for package: 32:bind-9.8.2-0.23.rc1.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libdns.so.81()(64bit) for package: 32:bind-9.8.2-0.23.rc1.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libbind9.so.80()(64bit) for package: 32:bind-9.8.2-0.23.rc1.el6_5.1.x86_64


---> Package bind-utils.x86_64 32:9.8.2-0.23.rc1.el6_5.1 will be installed


---> Package cyrus-sasl-gssapi.x86_64 0:2.1.23-13.el6_3.1 will be installed


---> Package dovecot.x86_64 1:2.0.9-7.el6_5.1 will be installed


---> Package httpd.x86_64 1:2.2.15-31.el6.centos.vm will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: httpd-tools = 1:2.2.15-31.el6.centos.vm for package: 1:httpd-2.2.15-31.el6.centos.vm.x86_64


---> Package mailman.x86_64 3:2.1.12-18.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: vixie-cron >= 4.1-9 for package: 3:mailman-2.1.12-18.el6.x86_64


---> Package mod_dav_svn.x86_64 0:1.6.11-10.el6_5 will be installed


---> Package mod_perl.x86_64 0:2.0.4-11.el6_5 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl(ExtUtils::MakeMaker) for package: mod_perl-2.0.4-11.el6_5.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(BSD::Resource) for package: mod_perl-2.0.4-11.el6_5.x86_64


---> Package mod_ssl.x86_64 2:2.2.15-31.el6.centos.vm will be installed


---> Package mysql.x86_64 0:5.1.73-3.el6_5 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: mysql-libs = 5.1.73-3.el6_5 for package: mysql-5.1.73-3.el6_5.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libmysqlclient_r.so.16(libmysqlclient_16)(64bit) for package: mysql-5.1.73-3.el6_5.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libmysqlclient.so.16(libmysqlclient_16)(64bit) for package: mysql-5.1.73-3.el6_5.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libmysqlclient_r.so.16()(64bit) for package: mysql-5.1.73-3.el6_5.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libmysqlclient.so.16()(64bit) for package: mysql-5.1.73-3.el6_5.x86_64


---> Package mysql-devel.x86_64 0:5.1.73-3.el6_5 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: openssl-devel for package: mysql-devel-5.1.73-3.el6_5.x86_64


---> Package mysql-server.x86_64 0:5.1.73-3.el6_5 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl-DBI for package: mysql-server-5.1.73-3.el6_5.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(DBI) for package: mysql-server-5.1.73-3.el6_5.x86_64


---> Package perl-Crypt-SSLeay.x86_64 0:0.57-16.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-DBD-MySQL.x86_64 0:4.013-3.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-DBD-Pg.x86_64 0:2.15.1-4.el6_3 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: libpq.so.5()(64bit) for package: perl-DBD-Pg-2.15.1-4.el6_3.x86_64


---> Package perl-XML-Simple.noarch 0:2.18-6.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl(XML:arser) for package: perl-XML-Simple-2.18-6.el6.noarch


---> Package php.x86_64 0:5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: php-common(x86-64) = 5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 for package: php-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: php-cli(x86-64) = 5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 for package: php-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64


---> Package php-gd.x86_64 0:5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: libfreetype.so.6()(64bit) for package: php-gd-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libXpm.so.4()(64bit) for package: php-gd-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libX11.so.6()(64bit) for package: php-gd-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64


---> Package php-imap.x86_64 0:5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: libc-client.so.2007()(64bit) for package: php-imap-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64


---> Package php-mbstring.x86_64 0:5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 will be installed


---> Package php-mysql.x86_64 0:5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: php-pdo(x86-64) for package: php-mysql-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64


---> Package php-odbc.x86_64 0:5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: libodbc.so.2()(64bit) for package: php-odbc-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64


---> Package php-pear.noarch 1:1.9.4-4.el6 will be installed


---> Package php-pgsql.x86_64 0:5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 will be installed


---> Package php-snmp.x86_64 0:5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: net-snmp for package: php-snmp-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libnetsnmp.so.20()(64bit) for package: php-snmp-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64


---> Package php-xml.x86_64 0:5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: libxslt.so.1(LIBXML2_1.0.24)(64bit) for package: php-xml-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libxslt.so.1(LIBXML2_1.0.22)(64bit) for package: php-xml-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libxslt.so.1(LIBXML2_1.0.18)(64bit) for package: php-xml-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libxslt.so.1(LIBXML2_1.0.13)(64bit) for package: php-xml-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libxslt.so.1(LIBXML2_1.0.11)(64bit) for package: php-xml-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libxslt.so.1()(64bit) for package: php-xml-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libexslt.so.0()(64bit) for package: php-xml-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64


---> Package php-xmlrpc.x86_64 0:5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 will be installed


---> Package postfix.x86_64 2:2.6.6-6.el6_5 will be installed


---> Package postgresql.x86_64 0:8.4.20-1.el6_5 will be installed


---> Package postgresql-server.x86_64 0:8.4.20-1.el6_5 will be installed


---> Package quota.x86_64 1:3.17-21.el6_5 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: tcp_wrappers for package: 1:quota-3.17-21.el6_5.x86_64


---> Package ruby.x86_64 0:1.8.7.352-13.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: ruby-libs = 1.8.7.352-13.el6 for package: ruby-1.8.7.352-13.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libruby.so.1.8()(64bit) for package: ruby-1.8.7.352-13.el6.x86_64


---> Package ruby-devel.x86_64 0:1.8.7.352-13.el6 will be installed


---> Package rubygems.noarch 0:1.3.7-5.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: ruby-rdoc for package: rubygems-1.3.7-5.el6.noarch


---> Package spamassassin.x86_64 0:3.3.1-3.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl-HTML-Parser >= 3.43 for package: spamassassin-3.3.1-3.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(NetAddr::IP) >= 4.000 for package: spamassassin-3.3.1-3.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(IO::Zlib) >= 1.04 for package: spamassassin-3.3.1-3.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(HTML:arser) >= 3.43 for package: spamassassin-3.3.1-3.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Archive::Tar) >= 1.23 for package: spamassassin-3.3.1-3.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Time::HiRes) for package: spamassassin-3.3.1-3.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Net:NS) for package: spamassassin-3.3.1-3.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Mail:KIM) for package: spamassassin-3.3.1-3.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(LWP::UserAgent) for package: spamassassin-3.3.1-3.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(IO::Socket::SSL) for package: spamassassin-3.3.1-3.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(IO::Socket::INET6) for package: spamassassin-3.3.1-3.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(HTTP:ate) for package: spamassassin-3.3.1-3.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Encode:etect) for package: spamassassin-3.3.1-3.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Archive::Tar) for package: spamassassin-3.3.1-3.el6.x86_64


---> Package subversion.x86_64 0:1.6.11-10.el6_5 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl(URI) >= 1.17 for package: subversion-1.6.11-10.el6_5.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libneon.so.27()(64bit) for package: subversion-1.6.11-10.el6_5.x86_64


---> Package webalizer.x86_64 0:2.21_02-3.3.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: crontabs for package: webalizer-2.21_02-3.3.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libgd.so.2()(64bit) for package: webalizer-2.21_02-3.3.el6.x86_64


--> Running transaction check


---> Package bind-libs.x86_64 32:9.8.2-0.23.rc1.el6_5.1 will be installed


---> Package cronie.x86_64 0:1.4.4-12.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: syslog for package: cronie-1.4.4-12.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: dailyjobs for package: cronie-1.4.4-12.el6.x86_64


---> Package crontabs.noarch 0:1.10-33.el6 will be installed


---> Package freetype.x86_64 0:2.3.11-14.el6_3.1 will be installed


---> Package gd.x86_64 0:2.0.35-11.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: libfontconfig.so.1()(64bit) for package: gd-2.0.35-11.el6.x86_64


---> Package httpd-tools.x86_64 0:2.2.15-31.el6.centos will be updated


---> Package httpd-tools.x86_64 1:2.2.15-31.el6.centos.vm will be an update


---> Package libX11.x86_64 0:1.5.0-4.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: libX11-common = 1.5.0-4.el6 for package: libX11-1.5.0-4.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libxcb.so.1()(64bit) for package: libX11-1.5.0-4.el6.x86_64


---> Package libXpm.x86_64 0:3.5.10-2.el6 will be installed


---> Package libc-client.x86_64 0:2007e-11.el6 will be installed


---> Package libxslt.x86_64 0:1.1.26-2.el6_3.1 will be installed


---> Package mysql-libs.x86_64 0:5.1.73-3.el6_5 will be installed


---> Package neon.x86_64 0:0.29.3-3.el6_4 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: libproxy.so.0()(64bit) for package: neon-0.29.3-3.el6_4.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libpakchois.so.0()(64bit) for package: neon-0.29.3-3.el6_4.x86_64


---> Package net-snmp.x86_64 1:5.5-49.el6_5.1 will be installed


---> Package net-snmp-libs.x86_64 1:5.5-49.el6_5.1 will be installed


---> Package openssl-devel.x86_64 0:1.0.1e-16.el6_5.15 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: zlib-devel for package: openssl-devel-1.0.1e-16.el6_5.15.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: krb5-devel for package: openssl-devel-1.0.1e-16.el6_5.15.x86_64


---> Package perl-Archive-Tar.x86_64 0:1.58-136.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Package::Constants) for package: perl-Archive-Tar-1.58-136.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Compress::Zlib) for package: perl-Archive-Tar-1.58-136.el6.x86_64


---> Package perl-BSD-Resource.x86_64 0:1.29.03-3.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-DBI.x86_64 0:1.609-4.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-Encode-Detect.x86_64 0:1.01-2.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker.x86_64 0:6.55-136.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl-devel for package: perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.55-136.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Test::Harness) for package: perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.55-136.el6.x86_64


---> Package perl-HTML-Parser.x86_64 0:3.64-2.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl(HTML::Tagset) >= 3.03 for package: perl-HTML-Parser-3.64-2.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(HTML::Tagset) for package: perl-HTML-Parser-3.64-2.el6.x86_64


---> Package perl-IO-Socket-INET6.noarch 0:2.56-4.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Socket6) for package: perl-IO-Socket-INET6-2.56-4.el6.noarch


---> Package perl-IO-Socket-SSL.noarch 0:1.31-2.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Net::SSLeay) >= 1.21 for package: perl-IO-Socket-SSL-1.31-2.el6.noarch


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Net::LibIDN) for package: perl-IO-Socket-SSL-1.31-2.el6.noarch


---> Package perl-IO-Zlib.x86_64 1:1.09-136.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-Mail-DKIM.noarch 0:0.37-2.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Mail::Address) for package: perl-Mail-DKIM-0.37-2.el6.noarch


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Digest::SHA) for package: perl-Mail-DKIM-0.37-2.el6.noarch


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA) for package: perl-Mail-DKIM-0.37-2.el6.noarch


---> Package perl-Net-DNS.x86_64 0:0.65-5.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Digest::HMAC_MD5) for package: perl-Net-DNS-0.65-5.el6.x86_64


---> Package perl-NetAddr-IP.x86_64 0:4.027-7.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-Time-HiRes.x86_64 4:1.9721-136.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-URI.noarch 0:1.40-2.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-XML-Parser.x86_64 0:2.36-7.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-libwww-perl.noarch 0:5.833-2.el6 will be installed


---> Package php-cli.x86_64 0:5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 will be installed


---> Package php-common.x86_64 0:5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 will be installed


---> Package php-pdo.x86_64 0:5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 will be installed


---> Package postgresql-libs.x86_64 0:8.4.20-1.el6_5 will be installed


---> Package ruby-libs.x86_64 0:1.8.7.352-13.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: libreadline.so.5()(64bit) for package: ruby-libs-1.8.7.352-13.el6.x86_64


---> Package ruby-rdoc.x86_64 0:1.8.7.352-13.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: ruby-irb = 1.8.7.352-13.el6 for package: ruby-rdoc-1.8.7.352-13.el6.x86_64


---> Package tcp_wrappers.x86_64 0:7.6-57.el6 will be installed


---> Package unixODBC.x86_64 0:2.2.14-12.el6_3 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: libltdl.so.7()(64bit) for package: unixODBC-2.2.14-12.el6_3.x86_64


--> Running transaction check


---> Package compat-readline5.x86_64 0:5.2-17.1.el6 will be installed


---> Package cronie-anacron.x86_64 0:1.4.4-12.el6 will be installed


---> Package fontconfig.x86_64 0:2.8.0-3.el6 will be installed


---> Package krb5-devel.x86_64 0:1.10.3-15.el6_5.1 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: libselinux-devel for package: krb5-devel-1.10.3-15.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libcom_err-devel for package: krb5-devel-1.10.3-15.el6_5.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: keyutils-libs-devel for package: krb5-devel-1.10.3-15.el6_5.1.x86_64


---> Package libX11-common.noarch 0:1.5.0-4.el6 will be installed


---> Package libproxy.x86_64 0:0.3.0-4.el6_3 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: libproxy-python = 0.3.0-4.el6_3 for package: libproxy-0.3.0-4.el6_3.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libproxy-bin = 0.3.0-4.el6_3 for package: libproxy-0.3.0-4.el6_3.x86_64


---> Package libtool-ltdl.x86_64 0:2.2.6-15.5.el6 will be installed


---> Package libxcb.x86_64 0:1.8.1-1.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: libXau.so.6()(64bit) for package: libxcb-1.8.1-1.el6.x86_64


---> Package pakchois.x86_64 0:0.4-3.2.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-Compress-Zlib.x86_64 0:2.021-136.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl(IO::Uncompress::Gunzip) >= 2.021 for package: perl-Compress-Zlib-2.021-136.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(IO::Compress::Gzip::Constants) >= 2.021 for package: perl-Compress-Zlib-2.021-136.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(IO::Compress::Gzip) >= 2.021 for package: perl-Compress-Zlib-2.021-136.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(IO::Compress::Base::Common) >= 2.021 for package: perl-Compress-Zlib-2.021-136.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Compress::Raw::Zlib) >= 2.021 for package: perl-Compress-Zlib-2.021-136.el6.x86_64


---> Package perl-Crypt-OpenSSL-RSA.x86_64 0:0.25-10.1.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Crypt::OpenSSL::Random) for package: perl-Crypt-OpenSSL-RSA-0.25-10.1.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Crypt::OpenSSL::Bignum) for package: perl-Crypt-OpenSSL-RSA-0.25-10.1.el6.x86_64


---> Package perl-Digest-HMAC.noarch 0:1.01-22.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Digest::SHA1) for package: perl-Digest-HMAC-1.01-22.el6.noarch


---> Package perl-Digest-SHA.x86_64 1:5.47-136.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-HTML-Tagset.noarch 0:3.20-4.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-MailTools.noarch 0:2.04-4.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Date:arse) for package: perl-MailTools-2.04-4.el6.noarch


--> Processing Dependency: perl(Date::Format) for package: perl-MailTools-2.04-4.el6.noarch


---> Package perl-Net-LibIDN.x86_64 0:0.12-3.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-Net-SSLeay.x86_64 0:1.35-9.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-Package-Constants.x86_64 1:0.02-136.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-Socket6.x86_64 0:0.23-4.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-Test-Harness.x86_64 0:3.17-136.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-devel.x86_64 4:5.10.1-136.el6 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: perl(ExtUtils:arseXS) for package: 4erl-devel-5.10.1-136.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: glibc-devel for package: 4erl-devel-5.10.1-136.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: gdbm-devel for package: 4erl-devel-5.10.1-136.el6.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: db4-devel for package: 4erl-devel-5.10.1-136.el6.x86_64


---> Package rsyslog.x86_64 0:5.8.10-8.el6 will be installed


---> Package ruby-irb.x86_64 0:1.8.7.352-13.el6 will be installed


---> Package zlib-devel.x86_64 0:1.2.3-29.el6 will be installed


--> Running transaction check


---> Package db4-devel.x86_64 0:4.7.25-18.el6_4 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: db4-cxx = 4.7.25-18.el6_4 for package: db4-devel-4.7.25-18.el6_4.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: libdb_cxx-4.7.so()(64bit) for package: db4-devel-4.7.25-18.el6_4.x86_64


---> Package gdbm-devel.x86_64 0:1.8.0-36.el6 will be installed


---> Package glibc-devel.x86_64 0:2.12-1.132.el6_5.3 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: glibc-headers = 2.12-1.132.el6_5.3 for package: glibc-devel-2.12-1.132.el6_5.3.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: glibc-headers for package: glibc-devel-2.12-1.132.el6_5.3.x86_64


---> Package keyutils-libs-devel.x86_64 0:1.4-4.el6 will be installed


---> Package libXau.x86_64 0:1.0.6-4.el6 will be installed


---> Package libcom_err-devel.x86_64 0:1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 will be installed


---> Package libproxy-bin.x86_64 0:0.3.0-4.el6_3 will be installed


---> Package libproxy-python.x86_64 0:0.3.0-4.el6_3 will be installed


---> Package libselinux-devel.x86_64 0:2.0.94-5.3.el6_4.1 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: libsepol-devel >= 2.0.32-1 for package: libselinux-devel-2.0.94-5.3.el6_4.1.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: pkgconfig(libsepol) for package: libselinux-devel-2.0.94-5.3.el6_4.1.x86_64


---> Package perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib.x86_64 1:2.021-136.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-Crypt-OpenSSL-Bignum.x86_64 0:0.04-8.1.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-Crypt-OpenSSL-Random.x86_64 0:0.04-9.1.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-Digest-SHA1.x86_64 0:2.12-2.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS.x86_64 1:2.2003.0-136.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-IO-Compress-Base.x86_64 0:2.021-136.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-IO-Compress-Zlib.x86_64 0:2.021-136.el6 will be installed


---> Package perl-TimeDate.noarch 1:1.16-11.1.el6 will be installed


--> Running transaction check


---> Package db4-cxx.x86_64 0:4.7.25-18.el6_4 will be installed


---> Package glibc-headers.x86_64 0:2.12-1.132.el6_5.3 will be installed


--> Processing Dependency: kernel-headers >= 2.2.1 for package: glibc-headers-2.12-1.132.el6_5.3.x86_64


--> Processing Dependency: kernel-headers for package: glibc-headers-2.12-1.132.el6_5.3.x86_64


---> Package libsepol-devel.x86_64 0:2.0.41-4.el6 will be installed


--> Running transaction check


---> Package kernel-headers.x86_64 0:2.6.32-431.23.3.el6 will be installed


--> Finished Dependency Resolution


Dependencies Resolved


================================================================================


Package Arch Version Repository Size


================================================================================


Installing:


bind x86_64 32:9.8.2-0.23.rc1.el6_5.1 updates 4.0 M


bind-utils x86_64 32:9.8.2-0.23.rc1.el6_5.1 updates 182 k


cyrus-sasl-gssapi x86_64 2.1.23-13.el6_3.1 base 34 k


dovecot x86_64 1:2.0.9-7.el6_5.1 updates 1.9 M


httpd x86_64 1:2.2.15-31.el6.centos.vm virtualmin 823 k


mailman x86_64 3:2.1.12-18.el6 base 7.2 M


mod_dav_svn x86_64 1.6.11-10.el6_5 updates 79 k


mod_perl x86_64 2.0.4-11.el6_5 updates 3.2 M


mod_ssl x86_64 2:2.2.15-31.el6.centos.vm virtualmin 90 k


mysql x86_64 5.1.73-3.el6_5 updates 894 k


mysql-devel x86_64 5.1.73-3.el6_5 updates 129 k


mysql-server x86_64 5.1.73-3.el6_5 updates 8.6 M


perl-Crypt-SSLeay x86_64 0.57-16.el6 base 139 k


perl-DBD-MySQL x86_64 4.013-3.el6 base 134 k


perl-DBD-Pg x86_64 2.15.1-4.el6_3 base 196 k


perl-XML-Simple noarch 2.18-6.el6 base 72 k


php x86_64 5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 updates 1.1 M


php-gd x86_64 5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 updates 107 k


php-imap x86_64 5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 updates 51 k


php-mbstring x86_64 5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 updates 456 k


php-mysql x86_64 5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 updates 82 k


php-odbc x86_64 5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 updates 52 k


php-pear noarch 1:1.9.4-4.el6 base 393 k


php-pgsql x86_64 5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 updates 71 k


php-snmp x86_64 5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 updates 32 k


php-xml x86_64 5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 updates 104 k


 php-xmlrpc x86_64 5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 updates 54 k


postfix x86_64 2:2.6.6-6.el6_5 updates 2.0 M


postgresql x86_64 8.4.20-1.el6_5 updates 2.6 M


postgresql-server x86_64 8.4.20-1.el6_5 updates 3.4 M


quota x86_64 1:3.17-21.el6_5 updates 201 k


ruby x86_64 1.8.7.352-13.el6 updates 534 k


ruby-devel x86_64 1.8.7.352-13.el6 updates 314 k


rubygems noarch 1.3.7-5.el6 base 207 k


spamassassin x86_64 3.3.1-3.el6 updates 1.1 M


subversion x86_64 1.6.11-10.el6_5 updates 2.3 M


webalizer x86_64 2.21_02-3.3.el6 base 128 k


Installing for dependencies:


bind-libs x86_64 32:9.8.2-0.23.rc1.el6_5.1 updates 879 k


compat-readline5 x86_64 5.2-17.1.el6 base 130 k


cronie x86_64 1.4.4-12.el6 base 73 k


cronie-anacron x86_64 1.4.4-12.el6 base 30 k


crontabs noarch 1.10-33.el6 base 10 k


db4-cxx x86_64 4.7.25-18.el6_4 base 588 k


db4-devel x86_64 4.7.25-18.el6_4 base 6.6 M


fontconfig x86_64 2.8.0-3.el6 base 186 k


freetype x86_64 2.3.11-14.el6_3.1 base 359 k


gd x86_64 2.0.35-11.el6 base 142 k


gdbm-devel x86_64 1.8.0-36.el6 base 25 k


glibc-devel x86_64 2.12-1.132.el6_5.3 updates 978 k


glibc-headers x86_64 2.12-1.132.el6_5.3 updates 609 k


kernel-headers x86_64 2.6.32-431.23.3.el6 updates 2.9 M


keyutils-libs-devel x86_64 1.4-4.el6 base 28 k


krb5-devel x86_64 1.10.3-15.el6_5.1 updates 495 k


libX11 x86_64 1.5.0-4.el6 base 584 k


libX11-common noarch 1.5.0-4.el6 base 192 k


libXau x86_64 1.0.6-4.el6 base 24 k


libXpm x86_64 3.5.10-2.el6 base 51 k


libc-client x86_64 2007e-11.el6 base 515 k


libcom_err-devel x86_64 1.41.12-18.el6_5.1 updates 32 k


libproxy x86_64 0.3.0-4.el6_3 base 39 k


libproxy-bin x86_64 0.3.0-4.el6_3 base 8.2 k


libproxy-python x86_64 0.3.0-4.el6_3 base 8.4 k


libselinux-devel x86_64 2.0.94-5.3.el6_4.1 base 136 k


libsepol-devel x86_64 2.0.41-4.el6 base 64 k


libtool-ltdl x86_64 2.2.6-15.5.el6 base 44 k


libxcb x86_64 1.8.1-1.el6 base 110 k


libxslt x86_64 1.1.26-2.el6_3.1 base 452 k


mysql-libs x86_64 5.1.73-3.el6_5 updates 1.2 M


neon x86_64 0.29.3-3.el6_4 base 119 k


net-snmp x86_64 1:5.5-49.el6_5.1 updates 306 k


net-snmp-libs x86_64 1:5.5-49.el6_5.1 updates 1.5 M


openssl-devel x86_64 1.0.1e-16.el6_5.15 updates 1.2 M


pakchois x86_64 0.4-3.2.el6 base 21 k


perl-Archive-Tar x86_64 1.58-136.el6 base 73 k


perl-BSD-Resource x86_64 1.29.03-3.el6 base 35 k


perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib x86_64 1:2.021-136.el6 base 69 k


perl-Compress-Zlib x86_64 2.021-136.el6 base 45 k


perl-Crypt-OpenSSL-Bignum x86_64 0.04-8.1.el6 base 34 k


perl-Crypt-OpenSSL-RSA x86_64 0.25-10.1.el6 base 37 k


perl-Crypt-OpenSSL-Random x86_64 0.04-9.1.el6 base 22 k


perl-DBI x86_64 1.609-4.el6 base 705 k


perl-Digest-HMAC noarch 1.01-22.el6 base 22 k


perl-Digest-SHA x86_64 1:5.47-136.el6 base 64 k


perl-Digest-SHA1 x86_64 2.12-2.el6 base 49 k


perl-Encode-Detect x86_64 1.01-2.el6 base 80 k


perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker x86_64 6.55-136.el6 base 293 k


perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS x86_64 1:2.2003.0-136.el6 base 45 k


perl-HTML-Parser x86_64 3.64-2.el6 base 109 k


perl-HTML-Tagset noarch 3.20-4.el6 base 17 k


perl-IO-Compress-Base x86_64 2.021-136.el6 base 69 k


perl-IO-Compress-Zlib x86_64 2.021-136.el6 base 135 k


perl-IO-Socket-INET6 noarch 2.56-4.el6 base 17 k


perl-IO-Socket-SSL noarch 1.31-2.el6 base 69 k


perl-IO-Zlib x86_64 1:1.09-136.el6 base 33 k


perl-Mail-DKIM noarch 0.37-2.el6 base 121 k


perl-MailTools noarch 2.04-4.el6 base 101 k


perl-Net-DNS x86_64 0.65-5.el6 base 232 k


perl-Net-LibIDN x86_64 0.12-3.el6 base 35 k


perl-Net-SSLeay x86_64 1.35-9.el6 base 173 k


perl-NetAddr-IP x86_64 4.027-7.el6 base 96 k


perl-Package-Constants x86_64 1:0.02-136.el6 base 26 k


perl-Socket6 x86_64 0.23-4.el6 base 27 k


perl-Test-Harness x86_64 3.17-136.el6 base 231 k


perl-Time-HiRes x86_64 4:1.9721-136.el6 base 48 k


perl-TimeDate noarch 1:1.16-11.1.el6 base 34 k


perl-URI noarch 1.40-2.el6 base 117 k


perl-XML-Parser x86_64 2.36-7.el6 base 224 k


perl-devel x86_64 4:5.10.1-136.el6 base 423 k


perl-libwww-perl noarch 5.833-2.el6 base 387 k


php-cli x86_64 5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 updates 2.2 M


php-common x86_64 5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 updates 526 k


php-pdo x86_64 5.3.3-27.el6_5.1 updates 76 k


postgresql-libs x86_64 8.4.20-1.el6_5 updates 201 k


rsyslog x86_64 5.8.10-8.el6 base 649 k


ruby-irb x86_64 1.8.7.352-13.el6 updates 314 k


ruby-libs x86_64 1.8.7.352-13.el6 updates 1.6 M


ruby-rdoc x86_64 1.8.7.352-13.el6 updates 377 k


tcp_wrappers x86_64 7.6-57.el6 base 61 k


unixODBC x86_64 2.2.14-12.el6_3 base 378 k


zlib-devel x86_64 1.2.3-29.el6 base 44 k


Updating for dependencies:


httpd-tools x86_64 1:2.2.15-31.el6.centos.vm virtualmin 72 k


Transaction Summary


================================================================================


Install 120 Package(s)


Upgrade 1 Package(s)


Total download size: 74 M


Downloading Packages:


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Total 22 MB/s | 74 MB 00:03


Running rpm_check_debug


Running Transaction Test


Transaction Test Succeeded


Running Transaction


Installing : php-common-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64 1/122


Installing : mysql-libs-5.1.73-3.el6_5.x86_64 2/122


Installing : postgresql-libs-8.4.20-1.el6_5.x86_64 3/122


Installing : php-pdo-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64 4/122


Installing : libproxy-bin-0.3.0-4.el6_3.x86_64 5/122


Installing : libproxy-python-0.3.0-4.el6_3.x86_64 6/122


Installing : libproxy-0.3.0-4.el6_3.x86_64 7/122


Installing : perl-URI-1.40-2.el6.noarch 8/122


Installing : freetype-2.3.11-14.el6_3.1.x86_64 9/122


Installing : perl-DBI-1.609-4.el6.x86_64 10/122


Installing : mysql-5.1.73-3.el6_5.x86_64 11/122


Installing : php-cli-5.3.3-27.el6_5.1.x86_64 12/122


Installing : perl-IO-Compress-Base-2.021-136.el6.x86_64 13/122


Installing : 1:net-snmp-libs-5.5-49.el6_5.1.x86_64 14/122


Installing : 1erl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.021-136.el6.x86_64 15/122


Installing : 32:bind-libs-9.8.2-0.23.rc1.el6_5.1.x86_64 16/122


Installing : perl-IO-Compress-Zlib-2.021-136.el6.x86_64 17/122


Installing : perl-Compress-Zlib-2.021-136.el6.x86_64 18/122


Installing : 1erl-IO-Zlib-1.09-136.el6.x86_64 19/122


Installing : 1:net-snmp-5.5-49.el6_5.1.x86_64 20/122


Installing : perl-DBD-MySQL-4.013-3.el6.x86_64 21/122


Installing : fontconfig-2.8.0-3.el6.x86_64 22/122


Installing : postgresql-8.4.20-1.el6_5.x86_64 23/122


Installing : 2ostfix-2.6.6-6.el6_5.x86_64 24/122


Installing : perl-Encode-Detect-1.01-2.el6.x86_64 25/122


Installing : 4erl-Time-HiRes-1.9721-136.el6.x86_64 26/122


Installing : 1erl-TimeDate-1.16-11.1.el6.noarch 27/122


Installing : perl-MailTools-2.04-4.el6.noarch 28/122


Installing : 1erl-Digest-SHA-5.47-136.el6.x86_64 29/122


Installing : perl-NetAddr-IP-4.027-7.el6.x86_64 30/122


Installing : libc-client-2007e-11.el6.x86_64 31/122


Installing : tcp_wrappers-7.6-57.el6.x86_64 32/122


Installing : compat-readline5-5.2-17.1.el6.x86_64 33/122


Installing : ruby-libs-1.8.7.352-13.el6.x86_64 34/122


Installing : ruby-1.8.7.352-13.el6.x86_64 35/122


Installing : ruby-irb-1.8.7.352-13.el6.x86_64 36/122


Installing : ruby-rdoc-1.8.7.352-13.el6.x86_64 37/122


Installing : libcom_err-devel-1.41.12-18.el6_5.1.x86_64 38/122


Installing : perl-Digest-SHA1-2.12-2.el6.x86_64 39/122


Installing : perl-Digest-HMAC-1.01-22.el6.noarch 40/122


Installing : perl-Net-DNS-0.65-5.el6.x86_64 41/122


Installing : libtool-ltdl-2.2.6-15.5.el6.x86_64 42/122


Installing : unixODBC-2.2.14-12.el6_3.x86_64 43/122


Installing : libxslt-1.1.26-2.el6_3.1.x86_64 44/122


Installing : libXau-1.0.6-4.el6.x86_64 45/122


Installing : libxcb-1.8.1-1.el6.x86_64 46/122


Installing : perl-HTML-Tagset-3.20-4.el6.noarch 47/122


Installing : perl-HTML-Parser-3.64-2.el6.x86_64 48/122


Installing : perl-libwww-perl-5.833-2.el6.noarch 49/122


Installing : perl-XML-Parser-2.36-7.el6.x86_64 50/122


Installing : gdbm-devel-1.8.0-36.el6.x86_64 51/122


Installing : rsyslog-5.8.10-8.el6.x86_64 52/122


Installing : crontabs-1.10-33.el6.noarch 53/122


Installing : cronie-anacron-1.4.4-12.el6.x86_64 54/122


Installing : cronie-1.4.4-12.el6.x86_64 55/122


Installing : 1erl-Package-Constants-0.02-136.el6.x86_64 56/122


Installing : perl-Archive-Tar-1.58-136.el6.x86_64 57/122


Installing : perl-Net-SSLeay-1.35-9.el6.x86_64 58/122


Installing : perl-Crypt-OpenSSL-Random-0.04-9.1.el6.x86_64 59/122


Installing : perl-Crypt-OpenSSL-Bignum-0.04-8.1.el6.x86_64 60/122


Installing : perl-Crypt-OpenSSL-RSA-0.25-10.1.el6.x86_64 61/122


Installing : perl-Mail-DKIM-0.37-2.el6.noarch 62/122


Installing : libsepol-devel-2.0.41-4.el6.x86_64 63/122


Installing : libselinux-devel-2.0.94-5.3.el6_4.1.x86_64 64/122


Installing : perl-Socket6-0.23-4.el6.x86_64 65/122


Installing : perl-IO-Socket-INET6-2.56-4.el6.noarch 66/122


Installing : libX11-common-1.5.0-4.el6.noarch 67/122


Installing : libX11-1.5.0-4.el6.x86_64 68/122


Installing : libXpm-3.5.10-2.el6.x86_64 69/122


Installing : gd-2.0.35-11.el6.x86_64 70/122


Installing : kernel-headers-2.6.32-431.23.3.el6.x86_64 71/122


Installing : glibc-headers-2.12-1.132.el6_5.3.x86_64 72/122


Installing : glibc-devel-2.12-1.132.el6_5.3.x86_64 73/122


Installing : perl-BSD-Resource-1.29.03-3.el6.x86_64 74/122


Installing : zlib-devel-1.2.3-29.el6.x86_64 75/122


Installing : keyutils-libs-devel-1.4-4.el6.x86_64 76/122


Installing : krb5-devel-1.10.3-15.el6_5.1.x86_64 77/122


Installing : openssl-devel-1.0.1e-16.el6_5.15.x86_64 78/122


Installing : perl-Net-LibIDN-0.12-3.el6.x86_64 79/122


Installing : perl-IO-Socket-SSL-1.31-2.el6.noarch 80/122


Updating : 1:httpd-tools-2.2.15-31.el6.centos.vm.x86_64 81/122


Installing : 1:httpd-2.2.15-31.el6.centos.vm.x86_64 82/122


Installing : db4-cxx-4.7.25-18.el6_4.x86_64 83/122


Installing : db4-devel-4.7.25-18.el6_4.x86_64 84/122


Installing : perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.55-136.el6.x86_64 85/122


Installing : perl-Test-Harness-3.17-136.el6.x86_64 86/122


Installing : 1erl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.2003.0-136.el6.x86_64 87/122


Installing : 4erl-devel-5.10.1-136.el6.x86_64 88/122


Installing : pakchois-0.4-3.2.el6.x86_64 89/122


Installing : neon-0.29.3-3.el6_4.x86_64 90/122


Installing : subversion-1.6.11-10.el6_5.x86_64 91/122


Installing : mod_dav_svn-1.6.11-10.el6_5.x86_64 92/122


Installing : mod_perl-2.0.4-11.el6_5.x86_64 93/122


FATAL - 2014-08-18 13:36:03 - Fatal Error Occurred: Something went wrong during installation: 0


FATAL - 2014-08-18 13:36:03 - Cannot continue installation.


FATAL - 2014-08-18 13:36:03 - Attempting to remove virtualmin repository configuration, so the installation can be


FATAL - 2014-08-18 13:36:03 - re-attempted after any problems have been resolved.


FATAL - 2014-08-18 13:36:03 - Removing temporary directory and files.


FATAL - 2014-08-18 13:36:03 - If you are unsure of what went wrong, you may wish to review the log


FATAL - 2014-08-18 13:36:03 - in /root/virtualmin-install.log


[[email protected] ~]#


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Aug 18, 2014)

What is your hostname supposed to be and what is it entered as on your VPS?  It may not be properly set.


----------



## cjuk (Aug 18, 2014)

Hostname on vps cp is redbox and.my domain is myukbox.com


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cjuk (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry host name is myukbox.com


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Aug 18, 2014)

For virtualmin to work, your hostname has to be a fully qualified domain name.  So if your hostname is supposed to be "redbox.myukbox.com" enter


hostname redbox.myukbox.com

and this will change your hostname.  You can verify it with


hostname -f

then setup the appropriate A record wherever you manage your DNS and try the installation again.


----------



## cjuk (Aug 18, 2014)

Just done hostname -f and it shows myukbox.com.com


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Aug 18, 2014)

Correct the hostname and try running the installer again.


----------



## cjuk (Aug 18, 2014)

Done hostname myukbox.com and hostname -f and.it. says myukbox.com but still error on install 


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Aug 18, 2014)

Did you set myukbox.com to actually point to your server's main IP address?


----------



## cjuk (Aug 18, 2014)

With godaddy yes myukbox.com points to my vps ip


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Aug 18, 2014)

It looks like your nameservers are not setup properly

http://www.intodns.com/myukbox.com


----------



## cjuk (Aug 18, 2014)

Ow no sorry myukbox points to its own ns set up with godaddy witch I was using with my last install but the ns's point to my vps ip. Should I reset my dns back to go daddy and set a a record to point to my vps ip for.now till I'm setup ?


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Aug 18, 2014)

yes -- if you're using godaddy's name servers to manage your DNS, then point your domain to godaddy's nameservers.


----------



## cjuk (Aug 18, 2014)

I was with my last install and wanted to admin my own dns with this setup bur it prob best to swap back to godaddy till I'm up and running, I'm still learning bit.of a noob. Btw thank you for Ur help, ill just reset my ns to go daddy do a fresh drop on my vps and set hostname and try again with install. Would u say its best to apt-get update && upgrad be trying to install virtualmin again


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Aug 18, 2014)

I always recommend a fresh install with updates installed -- it may take a little for your domain to switch back to the godaddy nameservers.


----------



## cjuk (Aug 18, 2014)

That's ok I got to put the boy bed soon so and keep the.misses happy so it will prob be to mro when I try again. I waa think it.may be a quick fix but as I'm learning note is quick when Ur.leaning Linux admin lol. Thank you again


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patrick Bostwick (Aug 18, 2014)

From my experience Virtualmin generally adds a line to your hosts file that tells your server to point the hostname to its public IP, so it should be overriding public DNS in this case.  Could you paste us the contents of your hosts file as it is currently?  Also please provide us with a new output of the virtualmin install log in case there is a new error preventing it from installing.


----------



## sv01 (Aug 18, 2014)

[OOT]

you don't need use sudo when you logged in as root 

can you paste output from /root/virtualmin-install.log ?


----------

